# XTR's on crushlocks



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://kenhill.smugmug.com/Other/CMR-CAW/11873759_Kg37U#839955166_7FEne


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep...that is Brian's lite class bike he and his son share. He races for Super ATV. He is a great guy....He put those on last Friday before the race. Those are some nice aluminum Crushloks....I think Super ATV may start selling them.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That is cool. Love seing kids having fun doing something positive. :bigok:

BTW, I see a trend among that group, lol. :lol:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

His son can sure ride that thing too. Brian is a great racer him self.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Those pictures are great! Looks like everyone had a blast


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> Those pictures are great! Looks like everyone had a blast


we did....I love watching the kids race.:rockn:


----------

